# RCI cancelled my reservation today



## skimble (Jun 28, 2007)

Two days before check-in, RCI called today to let me know the resort has "overbooked" and the resort opted to cancel my exchange.  
I booked the Seapointe Resort in Carlsbad in September of 2005, nearly two years in advance of our vacation.  I used a GPR resort week-- the San Clemente Cove-- to exchange (GPR weeks are supposed to have exachange priority with sister resorts.)  
My sister was at this resort last week, so my kids are incredibly excited about going.  We toured the resort last summer in anticipation of this trip, and  
our vacation plans are set in stone.  
The resort is not far.... I will show up in the lobby on our checkin day... right now, I'm livid and by nature, I'm an obstinant person... if they don't get this fixed by July 1st, I'm going to be down at that resort raising hell
... suggestions on other courses of action?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Incedible*

I don't know of any reasonable excuse RCI or the resort could possibly have for this. It is outrageous. Even if they did "overbook" you should be on the end of a very long list of later reservations and, of course, ANY renters before your spot gets canceled. 

I don't know what your options are but I'd sure raise holy heck with RCI and make them give me back my points/week in addition to finding me a resort in the vicinity.  As for Seapointe they aren't off the hoof either unless they cn prove that there was some type of emergency that closed off units - just saying they "overbooked" is not an acceptable reason. Good luck.


----------



## kapish (Jun 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this. Please contact RCI immediately and start escalating it up the escalations chain. *This is really, really bad. * Please don't give up until RCI fixes this. This is not the resort's problem, and complaining at the resort on the day of check-in may not help. 

RCI confirmed the reservation 2 years ago, and it is really their duty to honor it. 

You may also want to send an email to feedback@rci.com and put TUG in the subject line. Madge may be able to help you.

Good luck, and please let us know how this situation gets fixed.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 28, 2007)

You'll never know for sure whether RCI messed up or whether the resort did. However, it would seem that what you want to do now is to salvage your vacation as much as possible. Thus, I have two suggestions.

First, at home, put a smiley face on, telling the kids that it will all work out and you'll all have a great vacation. Grousing about it will ensure that they will be predisposed to having a terrible time no matter what is worked out.

Second, your contract for a week was/is with RCI. Thus, it's RCI, not the resort, that you should be dealing with - this very minute. You should be on the phone politely, firmly and with a smile, insisting that they work out some acceptable alternative vacation plans for you, probably with an upgrade somewhere and or extra weeks, making it clear (again, politely) that you have had this confirmation for two years. 

You can rant on the phone with RCI all you want. However, keep in mind that customer service people are usually more willing to pull out all the stops to help those who treat them nicely than those who make it seem as though it's all the particular rep's (or even RCI's) fault!

However, don't expect miracles. This next week is probably the peak vacation week in southern California. Everything is likely full. Handle it with grace and you, your family and RCI will be glad you did.

And send the e-mail message kapish suggests - immediately!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 28, 2007)

It also happened to me three-four years ago at the same resort. RCI finally gave me a 3BR unit at the Grand Pacific Palisades for the same week and refunded my exchange fee.


----------



## skimble (Jun 28, 2007)

My blood is boiling over this last minute cancellation.  If new buyers knew that RCI was capable of doing this to timeshare owners, Grand Pacific Resorts could lose business.  
Grand Pacific Resorts holds sales presentations for the the new HGVC Mar Brisa and they .   They tout the exchange priority of GPR weeks.  As of right now, my exchange priority is not being upheld.


----------



## skimble (Jun 28, 2007)

LisaH said:


> It also happened to me three-four years ago at the same resort. RCI finally gave me a 3BR unit at the Grand Pacific Palisades for the same week and refunded my exchange fee.



I would be OK with this.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 28, 2007)

Tell them (RCI) what you want and be specific. You decide what that is. My request would be for comparable accomodations in the area acceptable to me, plus compensation for my inconvenience (like the exchange fee refunded), as I "relied upon RCI, to my detriment, for this travel arrangement". Remember "to my detriment", as you have a contract with them, proferred, with consideration, in advance.

As Dave says, do it in a business-like manner, but be clear you are going and will recover damages from them if necessary, but hope that won't be necessary.

How does one convey a smile on the phone? 

Pat


----------



## skimble (Jun 28, 2007)

*Reservation reinstated*

I just got a call from RCI, and they've managed to "find me a unit in the Seapointe...  my reservation has been reinstated."   
[And for getting me all frazzled, I asked if they'd refund my exchange fee... they said they would.]  
Thanks for all the sound advice!  I love TUGGERS!


----------



## kapish (Jun 28, 2007)

*Way to go!!!!*

I am so glad this worked out in your favor.  Hope you are getting the same size unit (or better) as shown in your confirmation letter. 

Have a great time in Carlsbad!!:whoopie:


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 28, 2007)

LisaH said:


> It also happened to me three-four years ago at the same resort. RCI finally gave me a 3BR unit at the Grand Pacific Palisades for the same week and refunded my exchange fee.


At the very least, I think that occurrences like this ought to go into the reviews for the resort.  I know that everyone wants to blame RCI, but often it appears to be the same resorts.  

I also know that there have been reports (here on TUG) of resorts where an owner has deposited a unit, the resort cleared the deposit with RCI, then the owner decided that they wanted to use the unit.  Guess what.  The resort backs the owner and tells RCI that the unit is no longer available.

Even if RCI can find another unit (and they appear to more often than not) something ought to be noted in the resort reviews even if the person who was bumped never gets to see the resort. JMHO


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on working through it to a satisfactory resolution.  Hopefully you didn't work yourself up so much that enjoying your trip will be tainted.  Sit back and relax . . . and look forward to a great time with your family next week!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Phew!  I'm glad it worked out well for you.  I also would have been furious.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 28, 2007)

This whole sceanario puzzles me.

When a deposit is made to the RCI spacebank, RCI confirms that deposit with the resort.  RCI at that point has the resort's commitment that the deposit is confirmed.  Why would RCI ever let a resort off the hook on that?  I don't recall anything in the RCI contract with resorts that lets a resort unconfirm a spacebank deposit!  And doing it mere days before check-in is particularly appalling.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 28, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> This whole sceanario puzzles me.
> 
> When a deposit is made to the RCI spacebank, RCI confirms that deposit with the resort.  RCI at that point has the resort's commitment that the deposit is confirmed.  Why would RCI ever let a resort off the hook on that?  I don't recall anything in the RCI contract with resorts that lets a resort unconfirm a spacebank deposit!  And doing it mere days before check-in is particularly appalling.



Steve - 

I think that depends on the manner in which the deposit is made.

When an individual owner deposits a week, RCI confirms the deposit.  But when a resort makes a deposit into its own account (resort bulk bank or developer inventory deposit), what's the point of contacting the resort to verify the deposit?

Now I think it's a pretty easy for the inventory control software to prevent this from happening. I've discussed the inventory control system with Sunterra  in Hawai'i to explore the controls to prevent overbooking.

It's not difficult for to set up an inventory control system to prevent overbooking. In fact, it's so basic that when it happens I'm pretty suspicious that the resort is playing fast and loose.

****

From RCI's standpoint, what are they going to do if they get a message from a resort saying that they are overbooked and can't handle the exchanger??  At that point about all that an exchange company can do is threaten to drop the resort. 

The fact that RCI allows resorts to get away with this to me is a key proof of something I've been saying ever since I understood the exchange system, _viz._ RCI's true customers are developers, not exchangers.  Organizations flex and bend rules to keep customers happy.  RCI flexes and bends for developers, not for members.

That won't change until enough members forsake RCI for other options.  RCI will change when developers stop giving RCI inventory because RCI is no longer an effective mechanism to bring in fresh meat and when members stop paying annual fees and stop paying exorbitant exchange fees.  But as long as developers keep feeding RCI new members RCI will continue to kowtow to developers and resorts.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 28, 2007)

If a developer is depositing its own inventory, then, once again, under RCI's contract, they have committed it to RCI.  They cannot just take it back.  RCI's pandering to developers is indeed probably the reason that RCI lets them get away with it.  In such a scenario, the pilfered inventory is the fault of BOTH the developer and RCI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> If a developer is depositing its own inventory, then, once again, under RCI's contract, they have committed it to RCI.  They cannot just take it back.  RCI's pandering to developers is indeed probably the reason that RCI lets them get away with it.  In such a scenario, the pilfered inventory is the fault of BOTH the developer and RCI.



Like I said, it's pretty easy for an inventory control system to keep track of how many units are available, compare that to commitments that have been made, and issue all kinds of warnings when commitments exceeds availability.  If an "overbooking" occurs, it's almost always going to be a screw-up by the resort.

But again, realistically what can RCI do if a resort tells them on Wednesday that there isn't space available for incoming Saturday exchanger?  If the resort insists that space isn't available, RCI doesn't control the front desk.  There is little that RCI can do to resolve the immediate situation.

*****

The bigger issue is that RCI seems to allow some resorts to get away with this repeatedly. The fact that RCI bends over for the resorts but not for owners shows who RCI sees as its customers.

Hint: it ain't the individual member.


----------



## rseaman30 (Jun 29, 2007)

*I think that the same thing ALMOST happened to me.*

This thread is very interesting.  As I read more and more, I am starting to piece things together. By coincidence, I too had an exchange reservation at that very resort (Carlsbad Seapointe) earlier this month (June, 2007). The week before my reservation was to begin, I began receiving calls from RCI.  They must have called at least four times.  As I have caller ID, I chose not to take any of those calls. I figured that if they (RCI) had something important to tell me, they would leave a message.  They never did.  We showed up to the resort as planned and had a wonderful time.  RCI hasn't called since then.  Hmmmm!  I'm sure you all see where I am going with this.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 29, 2007)

We exchanged into Orlando for our son and daughter-in-law for last week, paying for the guest certificate and all.  Son and his wife get to the resort, and the resort has absolutely no information on them.  I made the exchange for 6/17 back in April, and had received all the paperwork from RCI, and copied it to our son.  Fortunately, with paperwork copies in hand, they were given their room and had a great week.  They told us the desk person saw the paperwork, agreed that they should be there, and assigned the room, which I'm thankful for, since we're on vacation ourselves.  

All this plus reading this thread has made me a bit concerned, though, about RCI and it's communication/reservation system.

Marty


----------



## Jennie (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a confirmed exchange into the Manhattan Club last month. I booked it on-line about 3 weeks prior--not as a "Last Call" or extra vacation, but as a traditional exchange of a fixed-deeded week we own.

I arrived at 6:00 p.m. and presented the RCI reservation form to the Front Desk person. He played around with the computer for about 5 minutes and then went into a back room. He returned with a list several pages long and kept flipping through it. Several times I politely asked if there was a problem. He looked at me but didn't answer. Then he got on the phone and called for a manager. The manager was equally passive but did answer that they couldn't find a reservation for me in the system and that they were "booked solid." 

I braced for a big argument. I remember reading how other TUGgers were forced to stay at the hotel around the corner due to overbooking. Since I live within a 30 minute drive of MC, I was fully prepared to file complaints with the BBB and Department of Consumer Affairs and to sue them in Small Claims Court if necessary. I had a mental list of expensive hotels that I might accept as a substitute. The manager was on the phone with his Member Services for quite awhile and I gathered that Member Services was going to call RCI and get back to the manager. I then heard two other employees discussing the situation and it was clear that this is a common occurrance.

The manager finally told me that everything was "straightened out" and he told the Front Desk person to check me in. When I asked him what the problem was, he didn't want to discuss it. But I was persistent, reminding him that I had been kept standing there for almost an hour, with my ice cream melting. I had to send my friend out several times to put money in the parking meter. The manager finally told me that someone else had been confirmed by RCI for the unit but had canceled their reservation. When the unit was re-assigned to me, RCI "forgot" to make the name change so the other name was on the check-in list and mine wasn't.  When I expressed skepticism about this, he calmly said, "It happens all the time. It's RCI's fault, not ours." 

At no time did the manager or the other employee offer any apology or kind words. They were very cold and aloof and acted as if I were some inanimate "thing." I had to painfully extract the above-noted explanation. I mentioned all this in the comment card I received from RCI FWIW. 

BTW, I had printed my own confirmation on-line. I received a hard copy by mail a week AFTER the stay ended. Two days after that, I received an Email from RCI telling me about all the things I could do (translate-purchase from RCI) during my *up-coming* stay at the Manhattan Club. What a schlock operation! It's problems like this that made me stop depositing any of our prime weeks with RCI. RCI only gets the one junk week that I obtained for free 10 years ago, and cannot give away now. And yet it gets me into MC occasionally, within 30 days of the check-in date. I'm surprised (but glad) that it did not wind up being rented to the general public. Maybe the class action lawsuits are reigning them in. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## djs (Jun 29, 2007)

Jennie said:


> At no time did the manager or the other employee offer any apology or kind words. They were very cold and aloof and acted as if I were some inanimate "thing." I had to painfully extract the above-noted explanation. I mentioned all this in the comment card I received from RCI FWIW.



This is where someone with good customer service skills can shine over someone without skills.  Yes, it was RCI's fault, but you're standing there at the front desk dealing with them.  Since it happens "all the time" as you were told by them, I have to suspect that they knew the likelihood was that it was happening in your case.  The words "I'm sorry" seem way more difficult to say then they should be; no one wants to admit fault but it can be done w/o doing that.  They should have told you what they "suspected" the problem was, told you it would take about an hour to work out and then maybe given you some sort of certificate for a bite to eat or drink at whatever resturaunt they have on-site.  Again, not their fault so they shouldn't be out the money for this freebie, but I'm pretty sure your view of them would be much different had they done it, and in hindsight it would have been well worth the $20 or $30 that they gave you.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 29, 2007)

djs said:


> This is where someone with good customer service skills can shine over someone without skills.  Yes, it was RCI's fault, but you're standing there at the front desk dealing with them.  Since it happens "all the time" as you were told by them, I have to suspect that they knew the likelihood was that it was happening in your case.  The words "I'm sorry" seem way more difficult to say then they should be; no one wants to admit fault but it can be done w/o doing that.  They should have told you what they "suspected" the problem was, told you it would take about an hour to work out and then maybe given you some sort of certificate for a bite to eat or drink at whatever resturaunt they have on-site.  Again, not their fault so they shouldn't be out the money for this freebie, but I'm pretty sure your view of them would be much different had they done it, and in hindsight it would have been well worth the $20 or $30 that they gave you.



Management should really work to change the way these employees treat exchangers.  Otherwise it will come back to haunt them on low RCI comment card scores which will impact their award status.  But then again, with their ripoff ''hospitality fee'' (which is hardly hospitable!) maybe they don't care about comment card scores.


----------



## joestein (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this situation is VERY common.

I had reserved 3 units at Wyndham Ocean Walk for the week of May 19th.  My parents, which one of the units were for, decided it was too much of a drive for them (3 hours, but that it another story), so I canceled the unit, lost the exchange fee, but got my deposit back.  The cancelation took place in February.

When I called the resort about a week before check in to confirm my reservation, I gave them my last name and they came up with my parents resveration instead, it was still in the system.

When I check in at the resort, I mentioned that I had another unit reserved and asked to have the units nearby.  Before I could tell them the name of my sister in law, they came up with my parents name again.

So, their reservation was never canceled, but I don't know if  it was assigned to someone else.

Joe


----------



## grest (Jun 29, 2007)

I hate that this stuff happens..we are more at the mercy of RCI than most of us know about...
Glad this worked out for you.
Connie


----------



## skimble (Jun 29, 2007)

The Seapointe is the only GPR week in the Points system and in the Weeks system.  I wonder if there was some confusion in accounting and allocation of developer spacebanked weeks.


----------



## skimble (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with an email correspondence I had... why doesn't RCI utilize the airline model in events like this?  Instead of cancelling some poor guy, offer him an incentive for being flexibile.  
Maybe offer to refund the exchange fee and a free spacebank if the vacationer will relocate to another similar timeshare in the area.
Mistakes happen.  Assuming it was a mistake on either RCI's part or on the resort's part, RCI needs a more customer friendly procedure for handling this sort of thing.  People bump plans at home, take time away from work, and schedule activities with other people over vacations.  There doesn't seem to be an appreciation from RCI for the level of adversity a last minute cancellation could cause.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it politcal incorrect to ask Madge from RCI to research why RCI cancel this paying RCI member reservation?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad this worked out even though it caused you major major stress. I have experienced a couple of exchange issues twice. I did not know before then that a week could be taken away that was traded.

One thing RCI did was credit me back my week,refund the exchange fee and give me a comparable week at another GC resort for the same travel week. 
 Seems the RCI owner rented out his Siesta Key week after depositing it and never told RCI. RCI could not let us use it when a private party rented the week from the owner. I found out in plenty of time.
 and called the resort to find out the real story.

A divorcee found out her ex deposited a Captiva week 18 months prior, which I snagged from a sighting. We were called  2 weeks before we were to travel with airfare booked. She was given the week in the divorce and never knew or said she never knew that her ex deposited it. RCI VC called to tell us this. After having panic attacks and 20 minutes later I was told I did not have to relinquish the week but RCI had to ask us if we would. I did not give it up but what a heartache that VC caused us. I never reported him but I should have for the way he handled it.


----------



## skimble (Jun 29, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> Is it politcal incorrect to ask Madge from RCI to research why RCI cancel this paying RCI member reservation?



The research has been done.  I got the scoop on what happened.  I'm not sure if it's politically correct for me to divulge what I know about what happened.  
I'll say this much... it was RCI's error.  

I'd like for them to correct the glitch that caused it.  
It's obvious I'm not the only one effected.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jun 30, 2007)

That is strange.  Did you see the sighting I posted for CSR on the GPR board at timeshareforums?  On June 22 there was a 1 BR unit at CSR for July 1 check-in.  It got snapped up immediately but I did see it and posted it.


----------



## skimble (Jul 1, 2007)

JohnnyO said:


> That is strange.  Did you see the sighting I posted for CSR on the GPR board at timeshareforums?  On June 22 there was a 1 BR unit at CSR for July 1 check-in.  It got snapped up immediately but I did see it and posted it.



Oh... that's interesting... VERY interesting.


----------



## susieq (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm really glad things worked out for you!! Have a great vacation!!  

Sue


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 12, 2007)

*Last February at the Mizner Place*

Many of you will remember that in Jan and Feb, Mizner was "overbooked" and literally HUNDREDS of reservations were cancelled.    Can you believe it, when I called to confirm our reservation a few days in advance, the front desk people knew "nothing " about this happening in Jan. ?

We spent our firstweek there and really enjoyed it.  Even had the room number for the second week fromthe front desk staff.  Then, as we are getting ready to check in....we get a call...overbooked, cancelled.  Hundreds affected. 

RCI booked hotel suites all around the countryside there for people-  RCI had to pay the weekly rates.  They also purchased dishes and pots and pans for people to use - we found this out when we met someone in Ft Lauderdale on a tour and they were in a hotel RCI had arranged.  After agreeing to a hotel suite, we were called again and given the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort which we were very happy to take.

What amazed me was that last minute resorts ARE available from the special RCI desk in Indianapolis for emergencies and they never show up as availbale for others.  That same trip, Camelot bythe Sea at St Pete Beach was closed last minute and we were given Gulftides at Longboat Key...another couple was there to, same situation..  But Longboat Key was not avail otherwise..


----------

